# The Philharmonia Clarinet - Freebie



## Leosc (Nov 9, 2012)

Riding the wave of so many great free instruments of recent times...







A clarinet! Made from the samples so kindly provided by the *Philharmonia Orchestra sound exchange* (http://www.Philharmonia.co.uk), put in order and into *Kontakt 4.2.4+* format. Contains 4 moodwheel-controlled layers, no round robins, but real transitions, some scripting and a customized version of Big Bob's SIPS.





7 Articulations:
* Shorts (Semi-Staccatos)
* 2 Secs (1-2 second notes with a rather romantic tone)
* Mediums (2-3 second notes)
* Longs (3-4 seconds of length)
* Minor and Major trills
* Crescendi and Decrescendi

Moreover, you can activate Legato and Vibrato playing styles - as well as mechanical transition noises that make the instrument sound a little more natural.

Here's the famous beginning of Debussy's _L'apres-midi d'un faune_, played with a clarinet instead of a flute.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F66819098[/flash]

... and the Philharmonia Clarinet in an orchestral (well, string section) context (not really happy with this one, but what the heck... also, forgive me, Mozart)

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F66818985[/flash]

Here's the download link:
*Mediafire*

Again, thanks to the *Philharmonia Orchestra* for providing the samples.

- Leo


----------



## Carles (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Leo, nicely done!

That's a great initiative.
Thanks also to Philharmonia for sharing the samples! (tons of them in there)

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## Krzys (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for your efforts.

Regards

Krzysztof


----------



## Hal (Nov 9, 2012)

i appreciate you sharing and the time u put into this !
thx


----------



## Kralc (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice! Thanks Leo!
Never heard of these samples before, thanks for link. Might have a fiddle with some of that percussion!


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Leo! Very nice of you to offer this and a very nice interface you've designed!

Greg


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 10, 2012)

I often invited people here to visit their site, also to listen to the phrases of each instrument. ... .

Leo, have you talked with them?

On their website you can read: *License: You are free to use these samples as you wish, including releasing them as part of a commercial work. The only restriction is they must not be sold or made available 'as is' (i.e. as sampler or as a sampler instrument).*


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 10, 2012)

germancomponist @ Sat Nov 10 said:


> I often invited people here to visit their site, also to listen to the phrases of each instrument. ... .
> 
> Leo, have you talked with them?
> 
> On their website you can read: *License: You are free to use these samples as you wish, including releasing them as part of a commercial work. The only restriction is they must not be sold or made available 'as is' (i.e. as sampler or as a sampler instrument).*



Well Leo created the interface (which belongs to him), and people could drop in the samples themselves, which brings things full circle. I guess that's what's called a "Loop Hole" although the difference does seem rather obscure to me. :? 

Maybe if Leo asks nicely all will just be well in happy sample land?


----------



## Rob (Nov 10, 2012)

thanks Leo!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 10, 2012)

synergy543 @ Sat Nov 10 said:


> germancomponist @ Sat Nov 10 said:
> 
> 
> > I often invited people here to visit their site, also to listen to the phrases of each instrument. ... .
> ...



Yeah, but since we discussed here many times about copyrights e.t.c., I think it is important to respect their licence. o/~


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 10, 2012)

germancomponist @ Sat Nov 10 said:


> Yeah, but since we discussed here many times about copyrights e.t.c., I think it is important to respect their licence. o/~



Well then I suppose if he doesn't get express permission, he could just change to the BBC Philharmonia which does explicitly allow sharing of their samples with others. No idea how they sound though...

http://archive.org/details/orchestral_samples

Good thing Beethoven wrote the Diabelli variations before today's copyright laws! And good thing Google is too big to obey today's copyright laws or we wouldn't have the tremendous ability to share and reference music examples on youtube, many of which are in clear violation. And posters often claim they don't have ownership but have "no intention of offending or violating" - of which they are clearly aware of doing, as is Google, and every viewer, including many of the nice people on this forum who reference it daily.

Not sure what the answer is (pay thru advetising?) but that's clearly for another thread. I did provide an answer for this thread though, so no apologies if you're offended for the off-topic discussion.

Have a nice copyright violation-free day©,

Greg


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 10, 2012)

synergy543 @ Sat Nov 10 said:


> germancomponist @ Sat Nov 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but since we discussed here many times about copyrights e.t.c., I think it is important to respect their licence. o/~
> ...



Oopsssss ..... .

I mean: When you visit their website, you can read that they make very clear there that you are not allowed to build VI instruments with using their samples!!!

I see your point, sure, but, we write the year 2012 and not 2006..... . o-[][]-o


----------



## schatzus (Nov 10, 2012)

THank you so much for your efforts. I will check this out.


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you very much for this! Hoping to check it out tonight


----------



## radec (Nov 11, 2012)

synergy543 @ Sat Nov 10 said:


> Well then I suppose if he doesn't get express permission, he could just change to the BBC Philharmonia which does explicitly allow sharing of their samples with others. No idea how they sound though...


if ya bothered to read the page youd see these *are* the samples he used, and they are *not* allowed to be packaged up and redistributed. its pretty simple terms to abide by.

sorry mods but why does this thread still exist three days later? if i was the sample owner i would not be happy about my rights being infringed. legally and morally this is no different to posting a pirate download, no matter ya best intentions...


----------



## Ben H (Nov 11, 2012)

EDIT


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 13, 2012)

Thread reinstated. It was pulled temporarily because of pending questions about compliance with the original developer's stipulations regarding terms of usage. Apparently there was actually a good exchange between Acall and the original sample library developer that as long as this remains noncommercial its fine.


----------



## Siggi Mueller (Nov 13, 2012)

Great! Go Leo, go!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice to see this got sorted out. Great job putting this together, too.
It's unfortunate the source samples aren't of higher audio quality, but hey, it's free.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sad to see another case of "Guilty Until Proven Innocent". 

We are becoming so uncivilized. 

Are we're going back to our innate roots, as its so easy to cast stones on the internet? Or is everyone just like Ted Nugent?


----------



## Leosc (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey people, 
maybe it'd be best if I add some lines on this matter as well. First off, thanks to the mods for reinstating this thread. I spent the weekend away from any (non-musical) keyboard and had posted this thread literally one hour before I had to go on friday. And when I returned sunday evening, I had some rather unpleasant mails waiting in my e-mailbox. Let me address the elephant in the room: I *do have* permission from the Philharmonia Orchestra to make this free Kontakt instrument. But moreover, what was relayed to me by fellow forum members, and what I can now read in this thread, is that some people in here reacted in a very disrespectful manner, even comparing me to a software pirate, and actively asking for this thread to be put down asap.

People, I don't think you realize that stuff like that is more damaging to yourself than to me. It's a free instrument, I'm not receiving a penny for it, and I was doing it out of gratitute towards the other members who offer freebies, and out of good will towards the composer community.
I must say that this reaction seriously caused me to reconsider making uncommercial instruments, or continuing the free Philharmonia series. And besides - one look at their site reveals that the Philharmonia actually does allow some people to use their samples to create free instruments, like the tuba.
However, and that's the important part: I have also gotten a lot of positive and constructive feedback from very nice people, and would like to say thanks to those here who tried to defend my work while I was away from the internet. And it's really those people I'm doing this for, and not just keep this instrument for myself. Thank you, guys.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 13, 2012)

Actually, members were in the right to question your actions based on: a) the warning from the Philarmonia; b) you are relatively unknown here and other people in the past have 'borrowed' sample library material in order to dress it up as theirs. Add the two together, and one might be suspicious. 

<Moderator Hat Off>
IMHO, you're now coming off as a bit of a jerk, all high-horse because you're working for free on this project. Lots of members here have offered and continue to offer freebies, so please don't think you're the first. Many of us have done things for the community for free without asking or expecting anything in return. Some people have actually used this strategy (first instruments free) in order to build a commercial identity, so it's not like those of us with a little life experience are going to immediately love and respect you as a member/developer because you threw the community a (free) bone, albeit a nice one with musical holes in it.
<Moderator Hat On>


----------



## Leosc (Nov 13, 2012)

Ned, please. Think of all the other jerks on this forum, and how you're making them feel by comparing them to an asshat like me!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 13, 2012)

Ahhhhh, jerk and a Red Stripe - does it get any better? I'm a veggie, but my will crumbles when faced with the mighty jerk!


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Nov 13 said:


> Actually, members were in the right to question your actions...


Questioning and accusing are quite different.

What happened (as always seems to on internet forums) is that the flash mob goes beyond just accusing and starts a virtual lynching and character assassination.

Its not as if Acall is an unknown identity or troll. He's been a member in good standing and at least should be owed the benefit of the doubt and a chance to speak up before people start casting stones and condemning him.

And isn't a moderators job to "moderate"? It seems, it doesn't often help the situation when moderators make inflammatory comments. But what the heck, go ahead and ban me if you must. :?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 13, 2012)

Ban you? If you want to people to talk about you so much, try posting some music instead.

(back when he wasn't a turd)


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ned, do you own the rights to those photos? 

Just askin.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 13, 2012)

No, and I'm betting you knew that. Just answering. :| oh, and if you want to be banned, you're going to have to be a lot more creative than to pick a fight with me.

Sorry for hijacking this thread, back to clarinets.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 13, 2012)

So, the Philharmonia should change their License information on their website, to make it more clear what is allowed and what not!

Good to see that all is fine!


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Nov 13 said:


> No, and I'm betting you knew that. Just answering. :| oh, and if you want to be banned, you're going to have to be a lot more creative than to pick a fight with me.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking this thread, back to clarinets.



No, sorry. Let's stick to the topic of discussion which was (as one moderator said) that it was right for member to question about copyright violations. 

And particularly about moderators who are using them to mock others who didn't actually do so.

Or do moderators have a special double-standard status?


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 13, 2012)

synergy543 @ Tue Nov 13 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Nov 13 said:
> 
> 
> > No, and I'm betting you knew that. Just answering. :| oh, and if you want to be banned, you're going to have to be a lot more creative than to pick a fight with me.
> ...



It was me who asked first about copyright, and this was because I read ther license thing on their website. My question was good meant.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gunther, no problem asking the question. 

I just think its a huge thorn that our society hasn't come to terms with yet. Therefore, we need not be so quick to condem others. 

I don't think Acall nor Ned had bad intentions. Nor I for that matter, just making a point that we sometimes are too quick to condemn others while having a double-standard for ourselves.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 13, 2012)

The topic of discussion is the freebie clarinet, as started. If anyone wants to discuss my moderation style, the use of photos in posts, copyright, etc, please start a new thread.


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 13, 2012)

Also I know it's important to talk about correct copyright use, I think it's a little bit sad that this copyright discussion overshadows this cool instrument. So I think we should go back to topic!

This is a cool instrument. Thanks Leo for sharing and for your work! Well done.


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 13, 2012)

Acall @ Tue Nov 13 said:


> Hey people,
> maybe it'd be best if I add some lines on this matter as well. First off, thanks to the mods for reinstating this thread. I spent the weekend away from any (non-musical) keyboard and had posted this thread literally one hour before I had to go on friday. And when I returned sunday evening, I had some rather unpleasant mails waiting in my e-mailbox. Let me address the elephant in the room: I *do have* permission from the Philharmonia Orchestra to make this free Kontakt instrument. But moreover, what was relayed to me by fellow forum members, and what I can now read in this thread, is that some people in here reacted in a very disrespectful manner, even comparing me to a software pirate, and actively asking for this thread to be put down asap.
> 
> People, I don't think you realize that stuff like that is more damaging to yourself than to me. It's a free instrument, I'm not receiving a penny for it, and I was doing it out of gratitute towards the other members who offer freebies, and out of good will towards the composer community.
> ...



*Thank you for the clarinet.*


----------



## DanteUruzu (May 17, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this with us. :D


----------



## ptrickf (May 17, 2013)

Thanks Leo.


----------



## Kornez (May 17, 2013)

I have their tuba, now a clarinet!

yessssssss.


----------



## mpalenik (May 17, 2013)

Has anyone tried adding some WIPS to this?

edit: I see it has SIPS, but I remember being kind of impressed by some WIPS demos.


----------



## twnd (May 17, 2013)

Thanks Leo!


----------



## Jan16 (May 18, 2013)

Thank you for the clarinet, Leo.


----------



## Britcomposer (May 20, 2013)

Nice! Thank you.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 20, 2013)

Thank you kindly sir. btw my grandfather played clarinet for John Philip Sousa. :D


----------

